# Doe killed with stone point and osage selfbow



## AnAvidArcher (Nov 13, 2014)

The story is in the trad forum here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=824012

I am incredibly thankful for all of the advice and inspiration many of you have provided


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 17, 2014)

Good job!!!  And some fine meat right there! Congrats. Glad your hard work paid off.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats! That's pure hunting right there.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thats awesome! Im super jelous! Congrats


----------



## RBM (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 21, 2014)

Good Deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Dec 4, 2014)

Thats Awesome!! congrats I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## muzzy17is (Dec 20, 2014)

Love this sort of stuff. Good job!


----------

